# DCC for Athearn HO UP Rotary Snowplow?



## Cab1

I just picked up an Athearn HO UP Rotary Snowplow on ebay. I bought it because someone went to the trouble of highly detailing and converting it to a DC powered unit. None of the Athearn rotary snowplows I've seen are powered units, they're all dummies intended to be pushed around by other locos - which would make this unit great in a consist. The model is an accurate example of a steam-powered plow marketed by Lima in the late 1940s converted to diesel power. So it has elements of both steam and diesel power. I plan on converting this model to DCC with sound. The question is what did this thing sound like? Did it have a diesel horn or steam whistle and bell? Did it have the whooshing sounds of steam along with the rumble of a diesel engine?


----------



## Artieiii

Cab1 said:


> I just picked up an Athearn HO UP Rotary Snowplow on ebay. I bought it because someone went to the trouble of highly detailing and converting it to a DC powered unit. None of the Athearn rotary snowplows I've seen are powered units, they're all dummies intended to be pushed around by other locos - which would make this unit great in a consist. The model is an accurate example of a steam-powered plow marketed by Lima in the late 1940s converted to diesel power. So it has elements of both steam and diesel power. I plan on converting this model to DCC with sound. The question is what did this thing sound like? Did it have a diesel horn or steam whistle and bell? Did it have the whooshing sounds of steam along with the rumble of a diesel engine?


Maybe this can help:
http://www.phoenixsound.com/library/other/rtry1.htm
-Art


----------



## Artieiii

Here is another link of the UP model. This one is from 1966 and it was not self propelled....it had to be pushed by 3 locomotives. The 16 cylinder engine was only used to spin the snow thrower....cool beast.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RJ9h77BkqY&feature=related

Another video this stuff is cool!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr8Z-PL2zrw
-Art


----------



## gc53dfgc

Well DCC with sound is tricky. You would have to go with Digitrax for custom sound file loading. As for sounds it was converted to diesel. A 16 cylinder, most likely the EMD 567 Prime Mover so you will need that sound. Now the prototypes did not move by themselves so there was no need for bells and whistles but you can say yours was for the sake of it and that would require a diesel bell and horn. Most likely an off normal to signify the engine type. The rest is pretty much standard really.


----------



## JohnAP

*Cool coincidence*

Timely thread! I just picked up a New York central X800 rotary snow plow, and 4 of the new Digitrax SD164 HD decoders. Let me
know how your research goes!


----------



## Cab1

Yup, I think I'll go with the Digitrax decoder as well. I put the rotary snow plow on the test track yesterday. It has dual flywheel motors and really pulls. My Athearn didn't come with with a tender, since it's suppose to be a converted to diesel prototype pulling an F7 B-unit - but it has so much steam influence you can go either way. I picked up a Vanderbuilt oilier for it. I know the SOO line used them, but I'm not sure if UP ever did. I think an F7 B-unit would be the better way to go. One thing I don't like about this model is that it doesn't have any lights. It has a dummy headlight that I'll have to stuff a bulb into somehow. I would also like to install a rotating beacon too. Any ideas on that? As far as sound gos, phoenix sound.com has the exact sound I need for the snow plow - but I'm not going to pay $300 for it.


----------



## Artieiii

Cab1,
Keep us updated with your progress, it sounds like a project I would like to tackle in the future. When you get it sorted out please post here. Best of luck.
-Art


----------



## JohnAP

*X800 rotary snowblower*

Cab1, I haven't got the model yet, it should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## gc53dfgc

I know that Tsunamis have a CV for setting a Beacon effecft like you want and i think the Digitrax does as well.


----------



## Cab1

Someone gave me this website: www.ngineering.com. It shows you step by step how to set up a real beacon lighting effect. It's a lot of work though. I'm just going to hookup a flat top LED to the green FX wire on my decoder and see how close it comes to looking like a beacon. If it looks too cheesy I'll take the plunge. It might require a tad higher notch on my skill set.


----------



## Cab1

Someone gave me this website: www.ngineering.com. It shows you step by step how to set up a real beacon lighting effect. It's a lot of work though. I'm just going to hookup a flat top LED to the green FX wire on my decoder and see how close it comes to looking like a beacon. If it looks too cheesy I'll take the plunge. It might require a tad higher notch on my skill set.


----------

